# Barsch in der Pfanne



## Harbour (7. September 2008)

Hallo Boardies!

Ich habe Fragen bezüglich der Zubereiten von barschen 
Im Moment habe ich probeweise einen 25er Barsch im Kühlschrank der gerade selig vor sich hintaut...
Kann mir jemand anhand dieses größenbeispiels ein paar rezepte nennen?
Ich bereite die meisten Fische mit Silberfolie im Backofen zu und war damit ganz zufrieden.
Allerdings möchte man ja auch mal was neues ausprobieren
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich den Barsch am besten zubereiten muss, worauf ich achten muss, zubereitungszeit, etc...
also alles was dazu gehört (inklusive häuten). Das habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht ganz verstanden
Heute abend soll der Fisch auf den Teller#6

lg harbour

PS: Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



Harbour schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies!
> 
> Ich habe Fragen bezüglich der Zubereiten von barschen
> Im Moment habe ich probeweise einen 25er Barsch im Kühlschrank der gerade selig vor sich hintaut...
> ...


 
Das Beste ist, du schuppst den Kameraden (Was natürlich keinen Spaß macht), denn die Barschhaut ist absolut köstlich. Dann nur Salz und Pfeffer und schön in Butter Braten! Das ist zwar nichts neues, aber so schmeckt Barsch meiner Meinung nach immer noch am besten. Irgendwelche exotische Rezepte verfälschen den feinen Geschmack nur! Also einfach in die Pfanne hauen - besser geht´s nicht!!!#6


----------



## Manuel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Hallo,

also aus Barschen ( bei uns am Bodensee Kretzer bzw. Egli genannt),mache ich immer Filet.Schmeckt hervorragend und Gräten sind auch keine mehr drin.:m:m:m
Filets nach belieben würzen,in Paniermehl wenden und in der Pfanne anbraten......fertig.
Oder....
Filets würzen,mehlieren und kurz durch einen Bierteig ziehen und ab in die Friteuse....auch sehr lecker.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Die Filets salzen, pfeffern und mit einer dünnen Schicht Mehl versehen.

In die Pfanne kommt ein frischer Zweig Rosmarin. 

Schlicht und einfach köstlich.

Uli


----------



## Hai2 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

genauso wie sundvogel mache ich es auch...ein gaumenschmaus


----------



## Manuel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



sundvogel schrieb:


> In die Pfanne kommt ein frischer Zweig Rosmarin.
> 
> 
> Uli



genau...oder Zitronenthymian#6


----------



## schadstoff (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Die drei berühmten SSS Säubern Säuern Salzen.... das wars und Barsch schmeckt von alleine genial da brauchs nix anderes.


----------



## Manuel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Hab mal irgendwo in einer Kochsendung gesehen ,daß heute eigentlich der Fisch vorher nicht mehr mit Zitrone gesäuert wird.
Wurde da auch erklärt warum,habe es aber leider vergessen.
Ich säuere den Fisch so oder so nicht.
Meistens verwende ich Zitronenthymian,der eine leichte zitronige Note abgibt,nicht aber die Säure der Zitrone hat.


----------



## Harbour (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Danke für die Antworten 
Kann ich den barsch auch mit Schuppen, aber ohne Kopf, Flossen und Schwanz  in die Pfanne hauen? (mit würzen, Butter, etc)
Wie lange muss ich den barsch in der Pfanne haben? Woran erkenne ich äußerlich dass er gar ist?

lg 

PS: Entschuldigt die Fragen, aber was das braten angeht bin ich doch ein ganz schöner neuling 
Ich tue den Fisch so wie er ist in die silberfolie, (ausgenommen natürlich) und gewürzt,... Schuppen lasse ich dran. Nachher kann man sie so oder so ganz leicht ablösen .


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



Harbour schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten
> Kann ich den barsch auch mit Schuppen, aber ohne Kopf, Flossen und Schwanz in die Pfanne hauen? (mit würzen, Butter, etc)
> Wie lange muss ich den barsch in der Pfanne haben? Woran erkenne ich äußerlich dass er gar ist?
> 
> ...


 
Die Schuppen müssen auf jeden Fall runter, die Mühe solltest du dir machen....#6


----------



## Arbun (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Wenn du die Schuppen dran läßt, kannst den Fisch nach dem Braten leichter häuten... ist auch gesünder (karzinogene etc.)...

...wenn den Fisch schuppst, kannst die Haut mitessen, was ziemlich gut schmeckt, aber auch bisserl mehr arbeit macht.

Ich machs sonst wie Brassenwürger, nur laß ich die Schuppen drann (faulheit) und mit olivenöl! Kannst auch Knobi verwenden und Thymian, schmeckt dann richtung Dorade :m

so kanns aussehen, nur Barsch statt Dorade...


----------



## Harbour (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Jetzt noch ne "peinliche" Frage. :S
Wie schuppe ich den Fisch richtig? Ich hab gerade keinen "schupper" hier
Und ein atemberaubend scharfes Messer habe ich auch nicht. (Nur ein teppichmesser  )
Und da der barsch recht kleine Schuppen hat ,.... !?

Kann mir jemand eine "anleitung" geben? :S

lg harbour


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



Harbour schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne "peinliche" Frage. :S
> Wie schuppe ich den Fisch richtig? Ich hab gerade keinen "schupper" hier
> Und ein atemberaubend scharfes Messer habe ich auch nicht. (Nur ein teppichmesser  )
> Und da der barsch recht kleine Schuppen hat ,.... !?
> ...


 
Hört sich jetzt etwas brutal an....:

Den Barsch kurz in lauwarmes Wasser legen, dann an der Schwanzwurzel an einem Brett festnageln (!). Am Kopf ziehen, bis es knackt... Dadurch dehnt sich die Haut und die Schuppen lösen sich.  Anschließend den Fisch mit einem stumpfen Messer gegen den Strich schuppen. Hört sich bescheuert an, funktioniert aber ausgezeichnet! Und es lohnt sich....
Große Barsche kann man auch wie eine Banane auspellen, dabei geht aber leider die leckere Haut verloren...|rolleyes


----------



## Harbour (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Danke 
Hat man auch eine alternative zum "Schwanzwurzel festnageln"?
Kann man das auch versuchen mit nem kräftigen Rucken von Kopf bis Schwanzwurzel?
Also quasi mit der "handschuhtechnik"?
Jetzt wären die Zutaten und das schuppen ja geklärt 
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die ungefähre Zeit, die ich den Fisch in der Pfanne schmoren lassen muss, wie man erkennt das der Fisch gar ist und die Temperatur womöglich 

lg harbour


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Du kannst natürlich auch beidhändig kräftig ziehen, bis es knack macht! Aber bitte nicht den Fisch wie Herkules in zwei Teile zerreißen! Der optimale Garpunkt ist dann erreicht, wenn der Fisch sich gerade eben von der Gräte löst! Beim Braten würde ich sagen, bei einem 25er Barsch, von jeder Seite maximal 5 Minuten! 
Ach ja, es gibt zum Schuppen auch solche "Klemmbretter" zu kaufen, wo man den Fisch mit dem Schwanz fest klemmt. Finde ich aber nicht so klasse...#d


----------



## Harbour (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Der Fisch ist aufgetaut, also zum Braten bereit 
Jetzt noch die letzten Fragen:

-Welche Temperatur muss die Herdplatte haben? Ich habe hier einen Stufenherd,... der geht von 0 - 3 in 0,5er Schritten (also warm, mittel, heiß bzw siedend) was soll ich nehmen, damit der barsch auch wirklich nach ca. 10 misn fertig ist (beideitig 5 mins)

-Wenn man den Fisch geschuppt hat, sollte man dann den Kopf, die Flossen und alles was dazu gehört abmachen, sodass nur noch der eigentliche Körper vorhanden ist, auch mitbraten?

-Gibt es noch irgendwelche Zusatzinfos die man als "fischbrateinsteiger" beachten muss?

lg harbour

@alle: Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



Harbour schrieb:


> -Wenn man den Fisch geschuppt hat, sollte man dann den Kopf, die Flossen und alles was dazu gehört abmachen, sodass nur noch der eigentliche Körper vorhanden ist, auch mitbraten?


 
Geschmackssache, ich lasse das alles dran! Die knusprigen Flossen sind auch sehr lecker! Die Temperatur... Hast du einen hölzernen Kochlöffel? Wenn du den (leicht befeuchtet) in´s heiße Fett (Butter) tauchst und es leicht zu sprudeln beginnt, ist die Temperatur OK! Bitte nicht zu heiß und zu lange braten, nichts ist schlimmer als übergarer Fisch....:c

Berichte mal...#6


----------



## Harbour (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Sollte die Temperatur dann konstant bleiben? Also das wenn man den Holzlöffel hineinhält, es immer noch sprudelt?
Sobald es richtig zischt ist es zu heiß?

lg

PS: Natürlich werde ich berichten 

Also um es noch einmal zusammenzufassen:

Barsch schuppen
Etwas würzen
Butter in die Pfanne
Holzlöffeltest
Barsch hinzugeben
nach 5 minuten wenden
nach weiteren 5 min rausnehmen
fertig?

Ich habe gelesen dass der Fisch dann gar ist wenn man die Rückenflosse leicht abnehmen kann 
Ob das jetzt auch beim barsch funzt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Manuel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Fisch ist durchgebraten wenn man die Rückenflosse leicht mit der Hand rausziehen kann.


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



Harbour schrieb:


> Barsch schuppen
> Etwas würzen
> Butter in die Pfanne
> Holzlöffeltest
> ...


 
So machst du das mal....#6
Und dann wirst du ja sehen, ob dir das schmeckt....
Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden...


----------



## Manuel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Ausserdem sollte man Fisch von innen würzen,da die Haut kein Gewürz durchlässt.Nur so als Tip#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



Manuel schrieb:


> Ausserdem sollte man Fisch von innen würzen,da die Haut kein Gewürz durchlässt.Nur so als Tip#6


 
Das ist kein schlechter Tip...#6
Nur so als Tip....:q

Ein paar Kräuter in der Bauchhöhle des Fisches können nie schaden (Dill, Schnittlauch, Thymian) aber nicht zuviel, damit der Barsch auch noch wie ein Barsch schmeckt...


----------



## Harbour (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten 
Ich werde mein bestes versuchen 
Ich werde mal aus Jux und Dollerei "vorher - nachher" Fotos schießen.
Dann mal frisch ans Werk.

lg harbour


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



Harbour schrieb:


> Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten
> Ich werde mein bestes versuchen
> Ich werde mal aus Jux und Dollerei "vorher - nachher" Fotos schießen.
> Dann mal frisch ans Werk.
> ...


 
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf den Werk und dein Urteil....#6


----------



## Harbour (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Sooooo liebe Bordies!

Das Werk ist vollbracht! Mein 1. Pfannenbarsch hat seinen Platz in meinem Magen gefunden|supergri
Mein Urteil: Sehr sehr sehr seeeeeeeehr lecker und unbedingt weiter zu empfehlen!:m|bigeyes
Bilder folgen sobald mein I-net nicht mehr so langsam ist 

lg Harbour

PS: Alles ist zu meiner Zufriedenheit verlaufen,... allerdings ist mir nachher aufgefallen dass ich den Fisch ein kleines bisschen zu lange dringelassen habe,... war aber trotzdem lecker und die "außenschale" leicht kross|rolleyes


----------



## Harbour (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Hoffentlich klappts jetzt mit den Bildern,...
Das sind die ersten Schritte|supergri


----------



## Harbour (7. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Soooo, das war der rest 

Vielen Dank für die Tipps @ all


----------



## Harbour (8. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Ist der Fisch eurer meinung nach zu lange drin gewesen? Wenn ja, dann war er nur knapp über der Grenze. 

lg Harbour


----------



## The Gnom (8. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Ja doch, sieht schon sehr kross aus, ich würde ihn das nächst mal nicht so lange drin lassen 

Bzw mit der Haut braten, denn das beugt dem zu schnellen austrocknen ebenfalls vor.

ansonsten würd ich mal sagen für den ersten fisch aus der pfanne nicht schlecht, er hätte schließlich auch schwarz werden können.


----------



## alligator (8. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Toll, jetzt hab´ich hunger!!!!:q


----------



## Ossipeter (8. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Wenn du ihn noch ein bischen mehlierst und die Temperatur nicht zu niedrig ist wird er auch "sehr gross"


----------



## voice (9. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

wenn du 3- 4 bierflaschendeckel auf ein stück holz nagelst hast du auch einen perfekten fischschupper...nur nicht zu fest drücken.....


----------



## LocalPower (9. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



voice schrieb:


> wenn du 3- 4 bierflaschendeckel auf ein stück holz nagelst hast du auch einen perfekten fischschupper...nur nicht zu fest drücken.....



ROFL...da les ich mir den Thread von vorn bis hinten durch, und beim Entschuppenthema fiel mir auch genau der Tip ein. Wollt ich am Ende dann posten, und da stehts im letzten Posting schon so drin #6

OnTopic: ich hab mir abgewöhnt zu schuppen...wenn ich Barsch 
für die Pfanne fange (mind. 3-4) hab ich dazu nicht wirklich Lust. Ergo wird filetiert. Wenns nur bei 1 Barsch bleibt bekommt den meist der Kater und der is verwöhnt und will eh nurs Beste, ergo auch filetiert :m


----------



## Harbour (9. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Beim nächsten Mal mach ichs besser  

lg harbour


----------



## batron (9. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Stimme brassenwürger absolut zu, die haut schmeckt beim barsch vorzüglich!!
barsch schreit förmlich nach einer einfachen zubereitung ohne viel schnickschnack,
da sein fleisch einen schönen eigengeschmack besitzt, der ausgeprägt ist aber 
zugleich auch fein. meine oma macht auch lecker suppe daraus, die ist im vergleich zu
hechtsuppe , um einiges besser. Zander ist für mich im pfannenduell dem barsch ebenfalls 
unterlegen. naja alles geschmacksache. 

gruß
tilo


----------



## schadstoff (10. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Grr jetzt will ich auch barsch essen aber die sind in den Gewässern in meiner "Ecke" mangelware da kann man froh sein wenn unter 15 Döbeln 1 Barsch dabei ist.....

aber ich muss mal schauen ich glaub son 25er könnte noch in meiner Kühltruhe verweilen.

Wielange sind Fische im Tk eigentlich haltbar? ausgenommen und gesäubert sind sie aber halt nicht weiterverarbeitet.


----------



## Manuel (10. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



schadstoff schrieb:


> G
> 
> Wielange sind Fische im Tk eigentlich haltbar?



Denke mal so 5-6 Monate kann man einen Fisch bedenkenlos einfrieren.Bin mir aber da auch nicht sicher.#c#c


----------



## Micha-BS (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Ich ziehe die Haut immer komplett ab, dann etwas Salz, in Mehl wenden und in Butter anbraten. Das war´s.


----------



## phirania (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Hat er in den letzten 8 jahren bestimmt auch schon mal so gemacht...:q:q:q


----------



## Micha-BS (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



phirania schrieb:


> Hat er in den letzten 8 jahren bestimmt auch schon mal so gemacht...:q:q:q



|kopfkrat
stimmt.:vik:
Aber, immer dranbleiben!


----------



## west1 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



Micha-BS schrieb:


> Ich ziehe die Haut immer komplett ab,



Hab ich früher auch so gemacht, heute gibt aber nur noch Filet.


----------



## Andal (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab ich früher auch so gemacht, heute gibt aber nur noch Filet.



Dito. Ein gutes Messer und vier Schnitte und schon ist ein schönes Barschfilet pfannenfertig.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Zitat: Manuel/Schadstoff

Zitat:
Zitat von schadstoff  Beitrag anzeigen
G

Wielange sind Fische im Tk eigentlich haltbar?
Denke mal so 5-6 Monate kann man einen Fisch bedenkenlos einfrieren.Bin mir aber da auch nicht sicher.
__________________

In der Regel 6 Monate je magerer der Fisch desto länger!
Habe schon Forellen 8 Monate im TK und waren immer noch OK!


----------



## CaptainPike (24. August 2016)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*



Micha-BS schrieb:


> Ich ziehe die Haut immer komplett ab, dann etwas Salz, in Mehl wenden und in Butter anbraten. Das war´s.



Ich finde Barschfilet ohne Haut hat immer so wenig "Eigengeschmack". Panieren geht gar nicht, dann schmeckts nur noch nach Panade. Vielleicht mach ich auch irgendwas falsch #c


----------



## fjodorschwimmt10m (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Barsch in der Pfanne*

Ich probiers demnächst auch mal aus. Das ist echt toll, wie viele Rezepte hier zusammenkommen. danke euch!


----------

